# Does Coreldraw work with MAC



## rhinestoneimage (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to design vinyl and rhinestone decals and apparel. Does Coreldraw work with MAC? I need a vector program that can do all of this using MAC OS. PS-- I have downloaded version of Inkscape. But, I want a program that can do rhinestones too. Should I buy a separate programs? Also, I want all the software to be compatible with a Puma or Jaguar cutter.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

In a word....No....does not work with Mac...see my post in the other thread


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Corel at one time had a Mac version, but no longer. If you have an intel chip based Mac, you could run Corel using bootcamp (comes with your Mac) and loading Windows software.

The most popular vector program for the Mac is Illustrator. Would that work for you?


----------



## rhinestoneimage (Jun 23, 2011)

If Illustrator can be used to design and send vector images to a vinyl cutter, and is compatible with a nice rhinestone macros, I'll definitely look into it


----------

